# 66 GTO restoration



## Macs (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, i am in the process of rebuilding my 66 gto,it is not a ground up resto,but just about ,from removing and replaceing gastank,clean sand , prime and paint underside,new front rotors disc brakes ,suspension shocks,brake lines dash electr. harness ,heat and a/c harness and engine harness,doors,rear quarters both ,bumpers,hood.door glass and which leads me to my question for some help. Does any one have access to a diagram for the original a/c components.i am in the process of replacing most of the parts, with the exception of condensor,evaporator,and compressor. Thanks and God Bless


----------

